# Corel Draw 8 Drucker Probleme - Seltsam?



## DocHentai (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 

ich hab mal wieder ein Problem mit Corel Draw 8. Ich habe einen Prospekt erstellt und jedes Mal wenn ich ihn ausdrucken möchte dupliziert mir CD die Bilddateien noch mal mit ins Bild. Und ich finde nicht heraus warum! Es sind keine weiteren Ebenen vorhanden (auf denen  sich die Bilder verstecken könnten     ) die Datein sind im CD einfach nicht vorhanden!

Wäre das nur bei meinen Ausdrucken so, wär es nicht so schlimm aber das gleiche passiert beim generieren eines PDF files.   

Im Anhang kann man das Problem auch noch mal sehen. 

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiter helfen!?

Vielen Dank

Gruß 

DocHentai


----------



## dwsklee (27. Juli 2004)

*Corel 8*

Hat sich Ihr Problem bereits gelöst? Wenn nicht melden Sie sich mal bei mir man findet mit sicherheit eine Lösung 

Gruß Klee


----------

